# duquel / dont



## chuyitos

Holas, companeros.
Estoy leyendo los "relatifs composés", entre los cuales se destaca este grupo de "relatifs cotractés" usados con la preposición "de".

En la oración:
*La maison à coté  de laquelle tu habites est la maison dont je rêve...*

La única diferencia que encuentro entre usar "de laquelle" y dont" es que hay una preposición entre el sujeto de la oracion y y el "relatif": *à coté.*

Con mi precaria lógica, para fines prácticos y beneficio propio (en aprender el francés lo más pronto posible), yo he asumido eso. Claro sin considerar que al traducirlo al espanol resulta algo lógico (pero desteto tener que traducir todo lo que leo)

Lo único que necesitaría es su aprobación, aclaración o amonestación por haberme atrevido a asumir lo anteriormente expuesto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Con "dont" la lógica española y la francesa no coinciden....

Intentaré explicar un poco :

- uno de los sentidos de "dont" es "cuyo" ; en español dirás sin problema " a cuyo lado" pero es imposible poner "dont" en francés en este caso... En cambio : la casa cuyo techo...=> dont le toit (pero en cuyo techo = sur le toit de laquelle; estamos otra vez en el caso de tu ejemplo....)

- otro sentido de "dont" es objeto indirecto SIN preposición (à côté DE laquelle es CON preposición) = el "dont" "hace de" preposición
= je rêve d'une maison => la maison dont je rêve
= on m'a parlé d'une maison => la maison dont on m'a parlé

En el caso de tu ejemplo, diría ... est celle dont je rêve para no repetir "maison"


----------



## chuyitos

Disculpe mi testarudez, Paquit&, pero he notado el uso de una preposición en todas las construcciones hechas con el  "de laquelle" y no así con aquellas hechas con "dont": 

La maison *à *coté de laquelle tu habites est celle dont je rêve.
La maison *sur* le toit de laquelle des colombes chantent est celle dont je rêve.

Será una coincidencia o será la esperanza mía de hallar una regla práctica al asunto en cuestión?


----------



## Paquita

Nada más difícil que explicar una regla francesa siendo francesa a alguien que no tiene la lógica que hemos mamado y nunca hemos pensado en formalizar....
Por eso te dije que "intento explicar"; no eres testarudo, sino que soy yo la que tengo que pensarlo de otro modo jajajja

Bueno sí que ves una preposición...
pero
en español en ambos casos puedes escribir a cuyo lado/ en cuyo techo es decir conservar esta preposición indispensable para el sentido y usar "cuyo" En francés no es posible conservarla, y tampoco puedes añadir "dont" a una preposición...

Cuando te hablo de objeto indirecto sin preposición, me refiero a un complemento de verbo = parler de quelque chose, rêver de quelque chose

Tu habites à côté de la maison = "à côté de" es preposición, estás en lo cierto, pero el complemento "à côté de la maison" no es objeto indirecto sino complemento de lugar...

Otra vez, es como lo "huelo" ...son cosas que no tenemos que aprender ni analizar... entonces fíjate cuando se tienen que explicar...


----------



## chuyitos

Mas claro que el agua!...

Buenísimo, eso de los instintos nunca falla...jajaja

Creo que me dedicaré a aprender por ahora y eso de explicar lo dejaré para cuando haya aprendido a hablar en francés sin pensar por 1 minuto la siguiente palabra que voy a decir...jajaja

Gracias por la deferencia.

Saludos


----------



## deepblue

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
A propósito, tengo dudas en el empleo de dont en este caso:



"...para transformarse en objeto a imagen y semejanza del que el paciente le transfiere".


"...pour devenir objet àimage et ressemblance dont-duquel le patient lui transfère". 





agradecería su ayuda!!!!


deepblue


----------



## Little Chandler

Espera por los expertos, pero yo creo que en este caso no tienes que usar un relativo. Yo habría puesto algo así: _...à l'image de celui que le patient..._


----------



## Paquita

Little Chandler said:


> _...à l'image de celui que le patient..._


... con razón...
No tiene nada que ver con el relativo pero sí con el demostrativo:

para transformarse en objeto a imagen y semejanza del que = del objeto que el paciente le transfiere

celui ... que es el equivalente


----------



## avefenix78

*Nueva pregunta*​
Buenas, a este respecto tengo una dudilla:
para enlazar estas dos frases con un relativo: C'est un livre; le vendeur nous en a conseillé la lecture. Tengo dos opciones o me he inventado la segunda?
-C'est un livre dont le vendeur nous a conseillé la lecture
-C'est un livre duquel le vendeur nous a conseillé la lecture.
Dado que dont retoma un complemento introducido por "de" y duquel hace lo mismo, podrian ser correctas las dos puesto que "en" hace referencia a un complemento introducido tambien por "de". Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

No sé si es gramaticalmente correcto con "duquel", tal vez sí, pero pienso que nadie lo diría así...La primera es perfecta.

"en" está aquí para significar "la lectura del libro" (un libro cuya lectura)

C'est un livre à la lecture duquel j'ai consacré trois jours. ("dont" no es posible)


----------



## avefenix78

Vale, me queda claro. Gracias!


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

Paquit& said:


> ... con razón...
> No tiene nada que ver con el relativo pero sí con el demostrativo:
> 
> para transformarse en objeto a imagen y semejanza del que = del objeto que el paciente le transfiere
> 
> celui ... que es el equivalente


 
Lo siento, a mí no me queda nada claro. No encuentro la diferencia entre celui-duquel-dont y sus variantes.

Parecese que dont tiene que sustituir a un sintagma preposicional que hace funcion de complemento indirecto, y el resto con duquel, pero ¿celui en la frase anterior por que se usa?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Maggieshotthegun:

Una cosa está clara: "duquel" apenas se usa y se reserva a la preguntas:

- Celui-ci, il est formidable ! (¡Éste es fantástico!)

- Tu parles duquel ? (¿De cuál hablas?)

O como complemento circunstancial de lugar, con preposición: près duquel, à côté duquel, à droite duquel, en face duquel...

- Le bâtiment en face duquel je me trouve a été construit en 1865.

Y poco más. Menos mal.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

gracias por la explicación


----------



## gatita25

tengo que rellenar unas frases de relativo con dont o duquel pero no se que diferencia hay entre ellos, por ejemplo:
Ce cera bientôt la fête du village / à l'occasion de cette fête, on tire toujours un feu d'artifice. 
cual le iria mejor dont o duquel?


----------



## Paquita

la fête du village = village es complemento del sustantivo fête (no es cualquier fiesta sino la del pueblo) = X est un village dont la fête... =>  cuya  fiesta ...(tiene lugar  en marzo)

à l'occasion de la fête du village = lo que tienes que cambiar es el complemento de "à l'occasion de" que funciona como una preposición o un adverbio de tiempo (durante)
Dont no es posible.  
El giro "en ocasión de cuya fiesta" no existe..

Intenta hacerlo tú, a ver si lo entiendes.


----------



## gatita25

si ahora entiendo esa muchas gracias pero tengo mas =S, el problema es que no se que diferencia hay entre DONT y DUQUEL


----------



## Paquita

gatita25 said:


> no se que diferencia hay entre DONT y DUQUEL



Si no te la he explicado es que no la conozco tampoco...

Tienes unas indicaciones en los mensajes anteriores, pero este tipo de diferencias, te las tiene que explicar un hispanófono... Nosotros lo hacemos sin saber por qué... La única regla para mí es "¿me suena o no me suena?

Edit:

Mira aquí si te lo aclaran... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=204162


----------



## gatita25

Muchas gracias ahora lo entiendo!!


----------



## gatita25

tengo otra duda, que diferencia hay entre CE QUI, CE QUE y CE DONT.
¿Como se cual utilizar?


----------



## Paquita

ce qui = lo que = sujeto
ce que = lo que = complemento directo
ce dont = "de lo que" = OI (ce dont nous venons de parler = esto de lo que acabamos de hablar)


----------



## gatita25

Muchas gracias!


----------

